# Von LON auf Profibus



## Raydien (26 Juni 2006)

Tach mal sone Frage ich suche einen Converter von LON Buss auf Profibuss kentn da jemand eine Lösung, und weiß wie die Dinger einzurichten sind.

Überhaupt kennt jemand LON Bus, wie es sich projektieren lässt usw.

Gruß

Ray


----------



## uncle_tom (26 Juni 2006)

*LON to Profibus Gateway*

Servus Raydien,

zwecks Gateway schau mal hier:

http://www.hermos-informatik.de/informatik/inf_gateways_lontox.htm

oder hier:

http://www.hms-networks.de/products/anybusx/AnyBus-X_Profibus-S_LON.htm

Als Alternative kannst du auch eine Saia PCD2 SPS Steuerung verwenden.
Die kann sowohl Profibus DP als auch LON, muss allerdings mittels
Software (kostenpflichtig) konfiguriert bzw. programmiert werden.

guckst du hier:

http://www.saia-burgess.ch/4791/4958/4951/4889/4903.asp


Für die LON Projektierung wird in aller Regel ein sogenanntes
Binding Tool benötigt (z.B. LON-Maker von Echelon), mit welchem
die einzelnen Bus-Teilnehmer konfiguriert werden.

guckst du hier:

http://www.echelon.com/products/networktools/lonmaker/default.htm


Das Hermos Gateway kann direkt ohne Binding LON Adressen lesen bzw.
schreiben.

Mfg

uncle_tom


----------



## PeterEF (27 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Du könntest auch einen Koppler mit Profibus-Kopplern oder -controlern und einer entsprechenden LON-Klemme von Beckhoff (http://www.beckhoff.de) aufbauen.

Neben dem Lonmaker von echelon (quasi der Mercedes unter den LON-Tools) gibt auch andere, teilweise mit kostenfreier voll funktionsfähiger Demo und einer handvoll Lizenzen für den Start (jeder Lon-Knoten benötigt zur Inbetriebnahme eine Lizenz, so ca. 5 Euro) - z.B. Alex.

Hilfreiche Tips für einen Einstieg gibts z.B. bei Wago unter Gebäudeautomation oder bei SVEA.


----------



## Raydien (28 Juni 2006)

Erstmal Danke für eure Hilfe.

zu den Gateways, gibt es da eine Alternative von Siemens? 
Meine Situation hat sich folgenderweise geändert:

Ich habe Ne menge (über 20 Stück) Klimageräte die mit dem Daikin Bus arbeiten. Der Kunde hat mir ein Daikin auf LON Gateway in der Hand gedrückt und verlangt nun ein Bedienfeld und eine gewisse Regelung die ich aber im LON Bus nicht lösen kann (lösen schon würde aber die Kosten sprengen). 

Ich habe mir überlegt dieses Gateway mit einem LON -- Profibus/MPI zu verbinden, den LON zu Paramentieren das er die DAtan aus dem einen Gatway in das andere reinschaufelt.
Dahinter dann meine geliebte S7 und daran unser Bedienfeld.

Ist das möglich ? geht das mit 2 Gateways oder wird da was in der Hose gehen?

Grob durchgerechnet ist die lösung erheblich billiger als komplett auf LON zu gehen. Ganz zu schweigen ist nur eine Sache Neuland (der LON) und das Bedienfeld haben wir auch RUckzuck fertig.


Gruß Ray


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Juni 2006)

Hallo Raydien,



			
				Raydien schrieb:
			
		

> ..zu den Gateways, gibt es da eine Alternative von Siemens?


Gibt es. Eingesetzt habe ich es aber noch nicht.

http://www.big-eu.org/catalog/siemens/DESIGO_Systembeschreibung_CM110660_de.pdf


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Raydien (22 April 2007)

so 10 Monate später (der Thread wurde aufgerufen).

Gelöst:

Saia SPS genommen die hatte LON on Board und ließ sich mit Step7 programmieren. Auf der MPI schnittstelle das Proface PLC gekoppelt, bisher noch nichts negatives über das projekt gehört.
Um den LON zu paramentieren habe ich ein USB Lon schnittstellenwandler und den LON Maker benutzt.


Bei der Inbetriebnahme war es aber ganz schön verflickt den LON auf Step7 einzurichten voralledem LON nicht mit Bits/Bytes arbeitet sondern mit Digitalen Zahlen ein und aus Schaltet ( z.B. 1,001 = ergab eine Lustige Int Zahl). Allgemein ließ sich die Hardware Saia SPS, voralledem die LON Karte scheiße paramentieren. Insgesamt hatte die Inbetriebnahme 5 Tage gedauert davon war ich 3 Tage beschäftigt die LON karte und LON Netzwerk zum laufen zu bringen. Nachträglich musste ich eine Änderung machen, der LON Maker hatte dies nicht verstanden und ich musste das komplette Projekt neu anlegen <kotz>.

Ich denke dennoch das es eine Gute Entscheidung war die SAIA SPS zu nehmen, da Siemens auch schon recht unsicher wurde ob das mit 2 Gateways funktioniert, es war auch um ca 50% billiger.


Gruß

das Ray


----------



## Kniffo (24 April 2007)

Mal ne OT Frage:
Sprecht ihr LON eigentlich eher LONN oder LOON aus?
War bis jetzt in zwei verschiedenen Firmen, die das konsequent einmal so und einmal so betonten.


----------



## trinitaucher (24 April 2007)

"LONN", weil das "Operating" auch ner kurzes "O" hat


----------



## HaSchi (24 April 2007)

www.hermos.com


----------

